
Show HN: Real time CSS inliner for emails with live preview - fonziguy
https://htmlemail.io/inline/
======
fonziguy
Even in 2017, and even with recent Gmail improvements, it is still a best
practice to inline your CSS before sending email to ensure they don't fall
apart in one of the many clients out there. This tool inlines your styles in
real time and provides a handy preview so you can see what's happening.

